
Ask HN: Do you think tech recruitment is broken? - alinalex
Hey there,<p>I&#x27;m a self-taught web developer and I believe tech recruitment needs some improvement. Obviously, there are two different points of view here: employer&#x27;s and employee&#x27;s.
I think companies should have an in house recruitment department and not rely too much on recruiters. On the other hand, I guess employees are trying to also find a group of likeminded people who they would like to share those 8 - 9 daily hours with, not just the coding tasks per se. This is what I feel is missing tech recruitment the most, finding a team you would kill to work with rather than just getting a job mindset.
What do you think? I would love to hear your stories.<p>Thanks!
======
PaulHoule
I have gotten great jobs from recruiters as well as awful jobs from
recruiters. Most recruiters I talk to want me to relocate.

Recruiters can play a positive role in the process; they can often clear out
silly faux pas that could cost you the job and them the employees.

I was talking the other day for a recruiter who was working for a bank that
has been around for more than 300 years and that wants to make a splash in the
world of rewards credit cards.

He's looking for 20 Java developers with a heavy emphasis on testing skills. I
tell him the problem is too hard and I can't help him, but then I think about
all the people who need to hire two or three people and how hiring them one at
a time is a suboptimization.

Thus I have added this to my service offerings:

[http://ontology2.com/o/teams.html](http://ontology2.com/o/teams.html)

which packages recruiting services together with other technical and
managerial services. I don't know if it would work for other geographies, but
the list of companies that need a good team in NYC is long.

